# how do I decorate my new living room!!?? :(



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

OK I need the help of my Halloween buddies!
We'v moved house in the summer, which has meant a bigger back yard, but a smaller living room/kitchen!

I have to admit, I am stumped! Last year I had a big scene setter, along with wall hangings and webbing, completed with green lighting. This year......what do I do with this!?








There is no wall space at all! The right side has the window(im fine decorating that!) and a bookcase, the left side has an arm chair,a bookcase, and the glass cabinet I think is in the picture. ANd behind me)where the shot was taken) is the rail leading up the stairs......I'm really struggling for ideas!

Any pics of similar spaces to inspire me?? WOuld appreciate any help guys 

Literally all I can think is webbing!
the lights we used last time, this year we are thinking of aiming them out back. but since we no longer have hallogen lights in the ceiling, we can get a coloured bulb for the living room.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

You have a lot of DVDs, that's for sure. Webbing is a logical start. You can always run the Ghoul Log and Halloween videos non-stop on the TV.  Here's an idea for at night. Get some small flicker candles, and place them behind stuff for that dancing candle effect. It will set a creepy mood while not having to move anything. You can always make a scene among all the DVDs as well if you can temporarily store some elsewhere. You can also use small, lighted Halloween decor that uses only batteries. I expect some before and after pics once you've made some headway! Good luck!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Cheesecloth is your friend. I'd get some good lengths and shred it up so it's very spiderweb-like then drape over the two DVD towers, then attach some spiders.

If you can, clear out the glass shelving of anything non-Halloween, and use the cabinet to display oddities and curiosities. A zombie arm, vials and potion bottles, creepy stuff that would look good in a display cabinet. (love Dave Lowe's blog for amazingly cool stuff to display: http://davelowe.blogspot.com/search/label/Cabinet of Curiosities)

If you can, switch out the light in there for something blue or green or red to give it a spooky glow, or get some acetate and tape over the light fixture if it's not a bulb that runs hot: http://www.amazon.com/Color-Pack-Ac...081622&sr=8-2&keywords=colored+acetate+sheets (also available from most real artist supply stores - not like Hobby Lobby or Michaels, but they might have them)

If at all possible, you might want to take down the photos and stuff that is on the tables and walls that are not Halloween related - box them up and put them in a spare room, closet or even in the garage for the night. The less "personal" stuff you have in a room, the easier to creep-i-fy it and the more impact your decorations will have since they won't be competing with the regular stuff. 

I'd totally use fishing line or zip ties to hang a skelly off the stairway bannister - maybe even peering through the spindles or sliding down if that's possible.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

wow only an hour and already 2 replies! Thanks so much! 

I have about 6 flickering candles already, so will be sure to move them to good locations, thanks!
Putting in a different colour bulb wont be a problem; actually heading out to buy a couple tomorrow! 
Cheesecloth...hmm...dont think thats what they call it over here(thought I know what you mean!), but I got a small pack last year, so I may be able to find more. I'll give that a try! 
Will have a word with the other half about the glass cabinet(though it has pics of our 2 young neices in, who will be attending at some point....hope their parents dont mind! plus other sentimental handed down things that may be hard for me to move, even only for one night, but I'll see how I feel about it nearer the time. eek two weeks!)
Love the bannister idea! Im not very creative with some things, but I can handle something peering! haha.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow and wow freudstein! What a nice assortment of "stuff" you have that you enjoy throughout the year! Except - not now!
SO -- as Frankie's Girl suggested - I too would gather EVERYTHING that is on the shelves and IS NOT Halloween RELATED and put it in a storage box or two - or three (wink  and spirit it all away to the recesses of a closet or storage area. Under the bed may work ... 

Now suddenly you have the makings of an old Movie Theater...You can picture it can't you? Ceiling to floor "drapes" on both sides of the TV- to the wall -- held back by some ornate (hand-crafted?) silk tassels. YOu could then hang an ornate style light with flicker candles on either side for effect. Suspend some red/black sheets or curtains or fabric from the ceiling on either side of the "Screen" (Your TV) and position folding chairs or other chairs in a row or two in front of the TV. 

Then get a video/DVD of some spooky movie -- hand out tickets and voila -- now you are hosting an old vintage spooky movie night party! Think of the look of the theater in sort of a Phantom of the Opera style. Anything to give the feel of a "movie theater." 

Have some popcorn bags/containers, candy, hot dogs, etc - perhaps a friend dressed as a Hat Check/Cigarette Girl holding a tray of all kinds of Movie Treats. Games can be movie related too - and you can print out pictures of famous actors (Lon Chaney, Boris Karloff) etc and place in cardboard frames on the walls. You might even be able to find images online that you can enlarge and create some movie house posters.

Now matter what you do decide to do! --- have a great time and really enjoy your own party! We expect photos from across the pond  BOO!
*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Here are a few images and a cool link I found just from a Google search:

























http://www.decodedstuff.com/abandoned-theaters/


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

Great idea Susie!


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

wow! That is an amazing idea! If I can get things together, I may try it!!


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

Agreed, the modern stuff needs to be put away somewhere, and just leave a few older looking trinkets and cheap Halloween themed ornaments on the shelves instead aswell as the flickering candles. I sympathise with you as I have never lived in what can be considered an old property so often have problems hiding the modern fitttings.I replace my family photos with old pictures that I get off the internet in a sepia or black and white tone, but still use the original frames, I just pack the family photos away safely for a while. I have a few books that are old looking , which I leave out on show, often taking the jackets off as the books are sometimes plain underneath. I also leave out a few books on historical, criminal or paranormal stuff as I have quite a few books of this type anyway (Sherlock Holmes, Dracula, Turn of the Screw that sort of thing).I also print out creepy poems and prose (usually E A Poe) and then dip dye the paper with cold coffee and occasionally some fake blood, sometimes I'll burn the edges. I only have a small tv but I have a cardboard fireplace prop which I use to hide the tv and a cardboard Grandfather Clock prop too that I attach to the wall. My only saving grace is that my furniture is quite old fashioned so it fits in quite well.


----------

